# The Crooked House of Windsor, England



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2014)

Built in 1592, learn about the Crooked House of Windsor, England...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/10/the-crooked-house-of-windsor.html


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2014)

Wonder if they have a crooked menu?     Restaurant Reviews for the Crooked House of Windsor:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...Windsor_and_Maidenhead_Berkshire_England.html


----------



## AprilT (Oct 3, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2014)

Quaint.  I wouldn't hire that building contractor.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

I know that little tea-room very well, it's opposite the gates of Windsor castle. I have some photos I've taken of it somewhere on my PC I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Quaint.  I wouldn't hire that building contractor.


Everybody has an angle!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

These are photos I took myself. The ladies in the picture are unknown to me,  they were American tourists I believe... 






this is the entrance to Windsor castle ( the home of the Queen)..the castle is huge once you go through the gates..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

A couple of pictures from windsor great park..


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures HD!  Do you think the Queen has ever popped in for a cuppa?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

I doubt it , I think she just does a bit of volunteering ...washing up, cleaning down tables , stuff like that ...apparently she can't afford the huge prices they charge.. :coffeelaugh:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Thanks for the pictures HD!  Do you think the Queen has ever popped in for a cuppa?



  Well,  Perhaps; she's always got that purse with her.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

The Queen never carries money..that's actual fact. Apparently all she has in her handbag is a lipstick a mirror and a tissue..the ladies in waiting carry everything in their bags instead... now I wish I had friends who carried money for me...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks  HollyD.  Nice pics.

  I think I dated that lady in the blue coat when I was there as a young man.  She's still pretty.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

LOL...well thsoe 2 ladies were Americans... so perhaps she'd returned to England looking for you.. :wink:


----------



## Ina (Oct 4, 2014)

Holly, Do you get to go there often?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Ina,

I've been a few times ,  it's only 50 miles away so it's easily accessible ( Windsor castle is not in London although most people think it is) ...Windsor town is quite a pretty place to go boating ..  or see the royal family if they are at home out riding their horses..... but in reality it's very small with extremely narrow cobbled streets and literally millions of tourists all jostling for space, so we visit when the tourists season has quietened down a little in late autumn or early spring.   

Another picture I took of a student supplementing her income by working as a flower seller on the opposite side of the road to the castle , near the crooked tea-room


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice photos Hollydolly, thanks for sharing!


----------

